# Geo Knight DK16 Heat Press - Feedback Please



## matrixdecals (Aug 30, 2006)

Dear All,

Unfortunately, before knowing about this forum I bough a Geo Knight DK16 Press. So far, I barely find threads that mention the Dk16 or the Geo Knight. Usually they are talking about electrical/fuses problem about this brand.

Did any one had good/bad experience with this brand or specially the DK16, I'll appreciate your feedback on this.

www.geoknight.com/product.php?cat=clamshell&pn=9

James


----------



## matrixdecals (Aug 30, 2006)

Oufffff 

I just talk to the vendor hofully the press was about to be ship today and they made the change for me for a "Stahls' Hotronix Mighty Press® 16" x 20" - I guess now i have made a good deal.

James


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

I think that electrical issue has been cleared up...just sort of resonates over the years. Hix and Stahls are good products. The 16x20 is a great idea. Who is your press vendor?


----------



## studio67designs (Aug 27, 2006)

Hi, 

I run two GK DC16 swing aways, and have been very happy with them thus far. 
I run about on average 300 to 500 pressings a month on them. Good even heat distribution on transfers...

Cheers, 

Nick


----------



## matrixdecals (Aug 30, 2006)

Here is the link to my eBay vendor David:

http://cgi.ebay.com/STAHLS-MIGHTY-1...ryZ57065QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Thanks Nick for the feedback.

James


----------



## studio67designs (Aug 27, 2006)

I've only heard great things about the Stahl's unit Mighty Press and that's a good deal as well...

Let us know how you like it ?...

Take care, 

Nick


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

matrixdecals said:


> Here is the link to my eBay vendor David:
> 
> ebay link
> 
> ...


Thats a good press and you will be able to do whatever you like on it. I wish you had talked with Josh at Imprintables warehouse before the purchase but thats water under the bridge now. I wish I had purchased that larger size...wanna trade????


----------



## Viau (Aug 10, 2006)

Is Geo Knight DK16 the only heat press with the possibility to install attachment to print on mugs and caps?


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

If your going to buy a combo, this is the one you want to buy. I suggest buying seperate units, but it's your money and your choice. ..... JB


----------



## Viau (Aug 10, 2006)

You think that these attachments are not as efficient as seperate units?


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

Viau said:


> You think that these attachments are not as efficient as seperate units?


I think you will be better served buying seperate units. I am a firm believer in one tool for each application. I have found if you buy something that will do more than one thing, then it doesn't do any of them well. ..... JB


----------

